# WHATS THE BEST ANTI-PSYCHOTIC FOR DP/DR!?!?!



## F'd (Apr 9, 2005)

My pdoc wants to switch me from zyprexa to a new med because of the weight gain side effects and i don't know which one would be safe so any info on which anti-psychotic has the best reviews for dp/dr would be greatly appreciated ...thanx


----------



## F'd (Apr 9, 2005)

Anyone?


----------



## Xu (May 6, 2006)

None.
All they do is fry your brain through different paths.

(Disclaimer: This is _my_ opinion, I'm not trying to start an argument!)


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Well anti-psychotics dont fry your brain. Although they can cause some rather nasty neurological problems, but this happens much less with the atypical anti-psychotics.

As for which anti-psychotic works best on dp/dr who the hell knows. Everyone reacts differently to these drugs. According to what ive read on this board they seem to make alot of people worse. In fact dp/dr is often a side effect of anti-psychotics.

If weight gain is what you are worried about you could try abilify. Its not supposed to cause any weight gain and doesent cause drowsiness in some people.It supposedly regulates the amount of dopamine in your brain. If you have too much it will cut it down abit or if you dont have enough it will boost it. Atleast thats what the drug company claims.

Its probley more tolerable then zyprexa. Atleast it doesent seem to cause weight gain or as much drowsiness.

Risperdal is supposed to be weight neutral as well but its side effects suck worse then zyprexa for most people.


----------



## F'd (Apr 9, 2005)

Thanx xu numb but does anyone on here have any first hand experience with them they can speak of :?:


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2006)

geodon


----------



## Synapse (Aug 15, 2004)

I take the maximum dose of abilify 30mg and initially I lost weight but put it back on due to my sentry life style. You can't beat doing exercises I'm afraid.


----------



## F'd (Apr 9, 2005)

which one helped more with rage and anxiety/agitation connected with the dp/dr geodon or abilify


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2006)

Having been on them both, I can only tell you how they affected me personally. The abilify made me more agitated and jumpy, jittery.

I would go with the Geodon. It has the least side effects.


----------



## Synapse (Aug 15, 2004)

I would agree with Eros


----------



## F'd (Apr 9, 2005)

Thank you guys for your replys i really appreciate it but i got one problem im bi-polar and reading things like this scares me .....

http://www.crazymeds.org/geodon.html

So any other recommendations please  ?


----------



## Synapse (Aug 15, 2004)

Reading the article if you are initially fit and your heart is OK then you have no problem taking the drug. Essentially being monitored by a doc will help keep an eye on any heart problems as he/she will have your history.

With bipolar it has been stressed to me many a time that taking your meds is essential as bipolar people have a lifelong affliction.


----------



## F'd (Apr 9, 2005)

Did you read the part where it says it induces mania .... ?


----------



## Synapse (Aug 15, 2004)

That's why it's even more critical to take the meds under the supervision of a doctor who can monitor what you are like before and after and see the change.


----------



## F'd (Apr 9, 2005)

So is it geodon if dont make me manic and if it does abilify should be my next best bet or do we have any better ones from any personal experiences ... ?


----------



## Synapse (Aug 15, 2004)

Good luck with your choice. Keep at it for the first few days as that's when the only benefits you receive are side effects to begin with but believe you me where's there is no pain there is no gain.


----------



## F'd (Apr 9, 2005)

Any manic depressives wanna weigh in with this one who has had any luck with any anti-psychotics for dp/dr ... is it abilify geodon or other ?


----------



## F'd (Apr 9, 2005)

anyone ...homeskooled you wanna weigh in on this one


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

Dear F'd, 
I like Abilify, although I dont think any antipsychotic is particularly good for DP. I think you are also taking them for rage though, correct? So I would try Abilify first and if that didnt work, I'd try Geodon.

Peace
Homeskooled


----------



## Synapse (Aug 15, 2004)

I take abilify but for something different - psychotic illness - My feedback is that it makes me on edge at times as I constantly have to keep myself on the go. The pros areyou only have to remember to take it once a day and the first in the so-called third-generation antipsychotic drugs


----------



## F'd (Apr 9, 2005)

Then i dunno if its a good idea i take it def dont need to feel anymore on edge synpase do you have any other experience with any other anti-psych meds and may i ask what psych illness you are taking it for mine is dp/dr bi-polar


----------



## cacol2 (Aug 27, 2006)

The abilify was shocking for me, couldn't wait to get off it. Made me all jittery and anxious.

But then again risperadol was great which everyone complains about.

Never can tell. :roll:


----------

